

Pet Peeve: "You Guys" - clintonb11
http://avc.com/2014/05/pet-peeve-you-guys

======
calciphus
Curious, as I've stumbled over this one myself - do you have a non-gendered
group pronoun you prefer? I feel odd saying "you guys" to mixed groups, but I
feel odder with "you all" and "you folks". I've had many female coworkers not
care, and others care deeply, but haven't arrived at a solid replacement for
"this group I am addressing"

------
ryandvm
Meh. This is the kind of absurd handwashing that is more about making someone
feel better about themselves than actually improving the general situation.
The term "you guys" will be heard frequently in pretty much any work
environment in the U.S.

I won't pretend to have all the answers, but I can assure you that women
aren't avoiding tech because someone said "you guys". Spending 20 minutes with
a bunch of cheerleaders should convince you of that.

